# Mpd5 and FreeBSD 8.1



## matheuscucoloto (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi.

My FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE with the MPD 5.1 is instable.

The daemon MPD not respond the new conections and the command "kill -9" not kill the proccess, only rebooting for the service return.

Has no information in /var/log/mpd.log about the problem.

With FreeBSD 7.2 and same MPD I don't had the problem.

Someone are with same problem?

My settings:

MPD.CONF 


```
default:

load pppoe_server

pppoe_server:
        create bundle template B
        set console open
        set user admin admin admin

        set ippool add pool 192.168.100.10 192.168.100.200
        set ipcp ranges 192.168.100.1 ippool pool
        set ipcp dns 192.168.254.100
        set ipcp yes vjcomp

        set iface enable proxy-arp
        set iface enable tcpmssfix
        set iface disable on-demand
        set iface idle 0

        create link template common pppoe
        set link enable multilink
        set link mtu 1460
        set link mru 1460
        set link yes pap
        set link no eap
        set link no chap
        set link action bundle B

        set pppoe service "*"
        set radius server 127.0.0.1 qwe123123
        set radius config /usr/local/etc/mpd5/radius.conf
        set radius retries 3
        set radius timeout 3
        set radius me 127.0.0.1
        set radius enable message-authentic

        set auth enable ext-auth
        set auth acct-update 3
        set auth enable radius-auth
        set auth enable radius-acct

        create link template re1 common
        set pppoe iface re1
        set link enable incoming
        set auth disable internal
```


----------



## matheuscucoloto (Nov 20, 2010)

The correct version of the MPD installed is 5.5.

Thanks


----------

